# Bad Actors



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

Name two actors/actresses who you think are overrated or just plain terrible. My first bid ...  

1). *OVERRATED:* *Cary Grant *
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Ricardo Montalban *


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2021)

1) overrated: Angelina Jolie
2) terrible: Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> 1) overrated: Angelina Jolie
> 2) terrible: Sylvester Stalone


I'm with you a thousand per cent on that!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 8, 2021)

Can Meghan Markle count for two?


----------



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Can Meghan Markle count for two?


Do you mean really terrible AND overrated?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 8, 2021)

Steven Seagal and Chuck Norris


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

Roger Moore & Joan Collins. (But I love Joan's feisty nature.)


----------



## Lara (Oct 8, 2021)

Jennifer Garner (too corny) & Jennifer Lopez (good entertainer but just not good at acting)

Not a fan of Ben Affleck either


----------



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Steven Seagal and Chuck Norris





horseless carriage said:


> Roger Moore & Joan Collins. (But I love Joan's feisty nature.)


I agree! Steven Seagul and Roger Moore are particularly awful actors.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

1). *OVERRATED:* *Will Smith*
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Ernest Borgnine*


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 8, 2021)

1) Tom Cruise. Never believable in the roles.
2) Jim Carrey. Anyone could do his movies.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 8, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> 1) Tom Cruise. Never believable in the roles.
> 2) Jim Carrey. Anyone could do his movies.


Both of them are useless!


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

1) Overrated: Tom Cruise
2) Terrible: Steven Seagal


----------



## Verisure (Oct 9, 2021)

1). *OVERRATED:* *Denzel Washington*
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Angela Landsbury*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2021)

over rated:Tom Cruise
terrible: Angelina Jolie


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2021)

Meryl Streep: Overrated
I'm not saying she was a bad actress, but some of her many academy awards
should have gone to better actresses who were also nominated. Hmm


----------



## Verisure (Oct 9, 2021)

1). *OVERRATED:* *Lucille Ball*
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: Eddie Murphy*


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1). *OVERRATED:* *Lucille Ball*
> 2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: Eddie Murphy*


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## charry (Oct 9, 2021)

Lara said:


> Meryl Streep: Overrated
> I'm not saying she was a bad actress, but some of her many academy awards
> should have gone to better actresses who were also nominated. Hmm


Name me one ? Over meryl Streep


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2021)

Do I have to??  I'm sorry, I just have no desire to go back and waste my precious time to review all the nominees at old Academy Awards ceremonies. I just remember watching and thinking that other nominees deserved it more than she did...year after year after year.

How about if you go back and check the nominees running against her year after year. And see what I mean. If you disagree that's okay with me. We all have different opinions in life.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 9, 2021)

Most overrated? without question, John Wayne
There are so many just plain lousy actors/actresses that I can't name just one.

I quit going to "talkies" in the early 80's so my opinion would be dated anyway.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 9, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Most overrated? without question, John Wayne


He is also on my list of overrated for sure. 


Llynn said:


> There are so many just plain lousy actors/actresses that I can't name just one.


I know, but limit yourself to two at a time if you can.


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1). *OVERRATED:* *Denzel Washington*
> 2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Angela Landsbury*


I have to agree.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2021)

In defense of:
John Wayne could play John Wayne better than anyone else


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 9, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Most overrated? without question, John Wayne
> There are so many just plain lousy actors/actresses that I can't name just one.
> 
> I quit going to "talkies" in the early 80's so my opinion would be dated anyway.


I agree 100%.  I don't see what people saw in John Wayne.  Sure, he "rode tall in the saddle" but in acting he was terrible.  When he got into a fight scene I would just fast forward.  It was that bad.  Now, I love old westerns but for my money, the actors in "Gunsmoke", "Rawhide" and "Rifleman" were all better.  John Wayne sure made a lot of films.  Some were not bad.  However, his "Singing Sandy" with Wayne supposedly singing on top of his horse with a guitar was horrible.  The same bad review for that silly catching animals in African movie, "Hatari" and that awful Hawaiian one called, "Donovan's Reef."

However, today I think most movies are just terrible.  The music track sounds like some 12 year old kid with a clothespin on his/her nose.  The stories are so weak and the actors so bad they try to divert your attention with those awful sound tracks.  It doesn't work with me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> 1) overrated: Angelina Jolie
> 2) terrible: Sylvester Stallone


I agree with you on these 2. I also don't think Tom Cruise is any good either.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 9, 2021)

Overrated: Jim Carrey
Terrible: Jerry Seinfeld

Notice that these 2 are comedy actors - they are NOT funny (IMHO).


----------



## officerripley (Oct 9, 2021)

OVERRATED: Tom Cruise
JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: Clint Eastwood


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2021)

officerripley said:


> OVERRATED: Tom Cruise
> JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: Clint Eastwood


Eastwood spends a lot of time gazing into nothing which is supposed to be a man absorbed in thought.
Could be, could be, but i always think he looks just like a constipated person, seeking a bathroom.


----------



## Shero (Oct 9, 2021)

I think George Clooney is over rated, but I still think he's cute!
Terrible: Jim Carey


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2021)

Overrated: Tom Cruise
Just Terrible: Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2021)

It's probably not fair to call out Jim Carey since he's never had a serious movie acting role unless I've missed something. Hasn't he only done comedy in movies?


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 9, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> The music track sounds like some 12 year old kid with a clothespin on his/her nose.  The stories are so weak and the actors so bad they try to divert your attention with those awful sound tracks.  It doesn't work with me.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

jerry old said:


> In defense of:
> John Wayne could play John Wayne better than anyone else


There are several actors/actresses who believe the fantasy of their own PR. He is one of them *without a doubt*. Many people think he was some kind of hero but the truth is that he intentionally dodged military service by submitting a 3-A draft deferment. The only uniform he ever wore was from the Hollywood prop closet.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> ...... I don't see what people saw in John Wayne. .....  The same bad review for that silly catching animals in African movie, "Hatari" ....


Well said.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Overrated: Tom Cruise
> Just Terrible: Zooey Deschanel


I'd never heard of this Zooey person until now so I checked it out on Youtube. You're right. She is just terrible.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I'd never heard of this Zooey person until now so I checked it out on Youtube. You're right. She is just terrible.


Her sister, Emily Deschanel, is as bad or worse.  IMO.  Wooden, that's how I'd describe Emily.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 10, 2021)

Lara said:


> It's probably not fair to call out Jim Carey since he's never had a serious movie acting role unless I've missed something. Hasn't he only done comedy in movies?


Jim Carey's comedy usually turned me off, but I could stand him in The Truman Show. I used to think Robin Williams was literally a man off his nut, but he did okay in Patch Adams and What Dreams May Come. These people work hard when they aren't being divas. Some of the stuff they have to do to earn a living. I wouldn't want to be them.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Her sister, Emily Deschanel, is as bad or worse.  IMO.  Wooden, that's how I'd describe Emily.


That's another one I've never heard of. I must be W-A-Y out of touch with the film industry these days.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Jim Carey's comedy usually turned me off, but I could stand him in The Truman Show. I used to think Robin Williams was literally a man off his nut, but he did okay in Patch Adams and What Dreams May Come. These people work hard when they aren't being divas. Some of the stuff they have to do to earn a living. I wouldn't want to be them.


Farce-comedy bores the hell out of me. In fact, the only farce-comedian I like is Louis de Funès.  But I pull the plug on my TV whenever a film with Jim Carey, Robin Williams, Jerry Lewis, Abbott & Costello, the Three Stooges, or the Marx Brothers comes on. *B-O-R-I-N-G!*


----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2021)

As far as comedians go, what about Steve Martin? I laughed and cried in the first "Father of The Bride". He nailed a range of emotions in that. Very believable and endearing. Not Oscar quality maybe but I liked him and Chevy Chase. I think they have both aged out now.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 10, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Most overrated? without question, John Wayne
> There are so many just plain lousy actors/actresses that I can't name just one.
> 
> I quit going to "talkies" in the early 80's so my opinion would be dated anyway.


John Wayne (The Duke) in The Conqueror was without a doubt, the low point of his career.  He done a much better job winning WWII single handedly and helping the US lose Vietnam.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> John Wayne (The Duke) in The Conqueror was without a doubt, the low point of his career.  He done a much better job winning WWII single handedly and helping the US lose Vietnam.


He's also one of the very few who've witnessed the sun setting in the east.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 10, 2021)

No, she's Belarusian.  Don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No, she's Belarusian.  Don't make that mistake again.


*That's right!*


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 10, 2021)

jerry old said:


> In defense of:
> John Wayne could play John Wayne better than anyone else


Yes, John Wayne was a great American hero.  Hack, he won World War II single handed and he almost saved the Alamo from those "terrible, blood-thirsty" Mexicans (I'm pulling your leg here).  In the old days, the technology was very basic so they had to have great acting.  Watch Betty Davis, Humphrey Bolgart or Burt Lancaster for starters.  Now, it seems to be a musical sound track instead of good acting.  In the action films there is so much computer graphics that the acting is not important; or so it seems.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

Honorable mention for terrible actress: Patricia Arquette (in Medium)


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 10, 2021)

Tom Cruise and John Wayne act/acted the same in every film.  Great charisma, bad acting.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2021)

I don't care for Harrison Ford. He has such a monotone voice.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

Paris Hilton

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 10, 2021)

Going to go with Nicolas Cage also, maybe it's the movies he starred in that were bad and not him.
No, it was him.

And I will throw in Brad Pitt.  Last thing I saw was 'Once Upon a Time in Hollywood' which I really liked,
but Brad just seemed to 'walk' though his scenes; Best Supporting Actor? For opening a can of Dog food?

Let the attacks begin...


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> ...  In the old days, the technology was very basic so they had to have great acting.  Watch Betty Davis, Humphrey Bolgart or Burt Lancaster for starters.


I think there was an unlimited supply of bad actors even "back then" but with the passing of time, we only remember the great ones. I mean, who remembers Rory Calhoun, Robert Mitchum, Bob Denver, Marlo Thomas ....... 


Packerjohn said:


> .....  Now, it seems to be a musical sound track instead of good acting.  In the action films there is so much computer graphics that the acting is not important; or so it seems.


You got that right! It's very irritating stuff in modern films:
* sound track
* computer graphics
* car chases
* ten-minute long fight scene in the finale.

I am so fed up with it that when a car chase is in progress or a fight scene is more than 1 minute long I turn the TV off. I don't care how the film ends because I feel insulted.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't care for Harrison Ford. He has such a monotone voice.





PamfromTx said:


> Nicolas Cage





Feelslikefar said:


> Going to go with Nicolas Cage also,


Definitely Harrison Ford and Nicolas Cage!


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

1). *OVERRATED: James Earl Jones*
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: John Malkovich*


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 10, 2021)

The best ever actor is Dean Martin and worst ever actor is Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1). *OVERRATED: James Earl Jones*
> 2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE: John Malkovich*



I get the feeling John Malkovich knows he stinks at acting and goes with the long monologue instead.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I get the feeling John Malkovich knows he stinks at acting and goes with the long monologue instead.


You might be right.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)

Removed
Double post


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)

Rob Schneider
Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## Judycat (Oct 11, 2021)

Vin Diesel and Vin Diesel


----------



## Judycat (Oct 11, 2021)

I still watch some movies with Vin Diesel in them though. He's kind of a loveable character, like Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson who also is a lousy actor, but his facial expressions are da bomb.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 11, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Rob Schneider
> Jean-Claude Van Damme


Ouch! I like Jean-Claude.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2021)

Arnold Schwarzenegger
Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Verisure (Oct 11, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Sylvester Stallone


Particularly Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Lara said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably not fair to call out Jim Carey since he's never had a serious movie acting role unless I've missed something. Hasn't he only done comedy in movies?


I thought he showed some interesting "range" in "The Truman Show".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)

I get very bored with Richard Burton.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I think there was an unlimited supply of bad actors even "back then" but with the passing of time, we only remember the great ones. I mean, who remembers Rory Calhoun, Robert Mitchum, Bob Denver, Marlo Thomas .......
> 
> You got that right! It's very irritating stuff in modern films:
> * sound track
> ...


I don't have cable but I do buy DVDs from Amazon.  When I see a long, silly car chases, such as "The Streets of San Francisco" or "Cannon", I just fast forward.  The same for silly bar fights in "Rawhide" or Gunsmoke."  Some of the John Wayne movies had totally stupid fights that never made sense.  Men getting hit over the head with fake chairs and cowboys flying through phony windows never did anything for me.  I enjoy the story and the conversation in that story.  I leave those silly car chases and fights to the little kiddies.  Maybe, they enjoy it?


----------



## Verisure (Oct 11, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> ...... I leave those silly car chases and fights to the little kiddies.  Maybe, they enjoy it?


*The two silliest bar fight scenes I can recall are these:*


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2021)

I think Brad Pitt is overrated.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 11, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Jim Carey's comedy usually turned me off, but I could stand him in The Truman Show. I used to think Robin Williams was literally a man off his nut, but he did okay in Patch Adams and What Dreams May Come. These people work hard when they aren't being divas. Some of the stuff they have to do to earn a living. I wouldn't want to be them.


We also enjoyed him in "The Truman Show."  Other movies - -so-so


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Her sister, Emily Deschanel, is as bad or worse.  IMO.  Wooden, that's how I'd describe Emily.


Your saying she could find work as a cigar store indian


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2021)

Dare I say i liked his last movie. a good plot covers a lot of cast deficiencies, how you gonnn'a pan a movie with Jimmy Stewart and Lauren
Bacall. providing ample space for John Wayne to be John Wayne.

Henry Morgan was a hoot,
(you remember Dragnet, Morgan was Jack Webb's stone face partner)


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't hate me!  

Julia Roberts
Richard Gere


----------



## charry (Oct 11, 2021)

Ray winston , just plays himself


----------



## charry (Oct 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Don't hate me!
> 
> Julia Roberts
> Richard Gere


Yes I agree Pam


----------



## charry (Oct 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Particularly Sylvester Stallone.


Terrible actors , both of them


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Definitely overrated:  Andie McDowell

I thought her scenery-chewing overacting was terrible in Netflix's new series, "Maid."


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio​Johnny Depp​


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2021)

So how do you judge:  Fell in love with Nicol Kidman in *Cold Harbor* and then she turned into a fat zero.

(What'a you think, is it the script, the supporting cast, t
Just like baseball: good pitching beats good hitting--good writing beats bad actors)


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 11, 2021)

Nicole Kidman, something about her that turns me off, can't put my finger on exactly what.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)

They don't make them (actors) like they use to.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 1). *OVERRATED:* *Will Smith*
> 2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Ernest Borgnine*


Suggest you take a look at Ernest Borgnine in the 1955 film "Marty" for which he won "best actor".
Also, he was great in the films Emperor of the North, Flight of the Phoenix and The Wild Bunch.
An actor can only be as good as the roles he is given and the dialog that he is given.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 11, 2021)

For those who voted against John Wayne, I suggest you watch, "The Shootest" (the last film he made) and also "True Grit". hard to imagine anyone doing a better job in true Grit


----------



## senior chef (Oct 11, 2021)

My vote for the worst actor of all time is Sharon Stone.  Her role in "The Quick and the Dead" is beyond ridiculous. A female gun fighter who stands face to  face in the old west streets and out draws the men.
give me a freakin' break.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2021)

senior chef said:


> For those who voted against John Wayne, I suggest you watch, "The Shootest" (the last film he made) and also "True Grit". hard to imagine anyone doing a better job in true Grit


yes they were, but he had thirty years of clunkers behind him; we were just so grateful that we declared him a saint in these two movies.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2021)

Brando one of the best
The worst person on Earth is the fool on a TV series known for saying." DYNO-MITE!'


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2021)

Diane Keaton
Sylvester Stallone


----------



## senior chef (Oct 11, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned William Shatner yet. Jeez, talk about over-acting.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 11, 2021)

senior chef said:


> For those who voted against John Wayne, I suggest you watch, "The Shootest" (the last film he made) and also "True Grit". hard to imagine anyone doing a better job in true Grit


The Shootist was one of his best - granted, but Jeff Bridges' 'Rooster Cogburn' was at least equal to or much better.  Probably because it was a Coen brothers' production.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

senior chef said:


> ..... An actor can only be as good as the roles he is given and the dialog that he is given.


That is definitely true. One example is Sylvster Stalone who's acting I despise, but he does play a jerk or a nerd very well such as in "Rocky I" and "Cop Land". Another example is Jean-Claude van Damm who plays twin brothers very well in "Double Impact". Still another example is Robin Williams who played the main character in "A Russian in New York". None of those actors is very good, but in those roles ..... !


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Don't hate me!
> 
> Julia Roberts
> Richard Gere


Hate? You've only upset me because you named those two before I got the chance to do it myself!


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> The Shootist was one of his best - granted, but Jeff Bridges' 'Rooster Cogburn' was at least equal to or much better.  Probably because it was a Coen brothers' production.


When I was young I was forced to see John Wayne films because I didn't know the difference between a good film and a bad one ... and everyone said he was so heroic. As an adult, I avoided his films like the plague. The only time I paid to see one of his films was "The Cowboys" because I knew he got killed in it. Watching him bite the dust was worth the price of the ticket to see it. Needless to say, that's only my opinion.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> They don't make them (actors) like they use to.


Actors (these days) are like pop singers. There's no originality. They just try to imitate someone else.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Brando one of the best
> The worst person on Earth is the fool on a TV series known for saying." DYNO-MITE!'


Jimmie Walker said the tag line 'DYNO-Mite' in sitcom 'Good Times'  which aired on CBS '74-'79


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2021)

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf 
Liz Taylor Richard Burton 1966

Over two hours of  constant bitching at each other
It may have had great acting and an excellent script,
but if i want bitching, all i have to do is have a few beers
and go home.

If your young and wish to marry-watch this film


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2021)

Nicole Kidman was pretty awful in Big Little Lies and The Undoing.


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

Is it going off topic to say: My favourite actress of all time is Ingrid Bergman and her daughter Isabella Rossellini is just as great!!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2021)

You want actors
You want sincerity
You want to grit your teeth:
Watch the phony, emotional pleas of the former actors and former human beings hawking Medicare Supplements.
Some might have been decent before they sold their souls.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 12, 2021)

Jerry Lewis and Paris Hilton,is she even an actress?


----------



## mrstime (Oct 12, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Has anyone mentioned William Shatner yet. Jeez, talk about over-acting.


His "My ship, my ship".........but he was so good looking that I could forgive him over acting!


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 12, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Has anyone mentioned William Shatner yet. Jeez, talk about over-acting.


The Star Trek acting was eh, but I liked the character he did on that lawyer tv series.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> The Star Trek acting was eh, but I liked the character he did on that lawyer tv series.


liked the lawyer show   where he had mad cow disease, kind of appropriate

at 91, he's going into space, not to worry, he's been there hundred of times


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Is it going off topic .......


Uhhhh...


Shero said:


> .... My favourite actress of all time .....


... yes, it is.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> The Star Trek acting was eh, but I liked the character he did on that lawyer tv series.


Also good in those Twighlight Zone and Alcoa Premier short films but yeah, in the overall scheme of his career he was over-acting to beat the band.


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Uhhhh...
> 
> ... yes, it is.


pardonnez-moi monsieur !


----------



## Verisure (Oct 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> pardonnez-moi monsieur !


Ç'est ne pas grave.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

1). *OVERRATED:* *Tim Roth*
2). *JUST PLAIN TERRIBLE:* *Queen Latifah*


----------



## Verisure (Oct 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> Meryl Streep: Overrated
> I'm not saying she was a bad actress, but some of her many academy awards
> should have gone to better actresses who were also nominated. Hmm


Well, she didn't deserve any award for "Out of Africa" with her attempt at a German accent that was suppose to be Danish.


----------

